# Favorite Brand of Handbags/Purses?



## Minka (Jul 24, 2010)

I just love, love, love my Kathy Van Zeeland handbags and yes... I'd prefer them over most Gucci, Coach and other higher end brands anyday! They have a great quality, are affordable, have many color selections, and of course I just think they look super cute ;] &lt;3. They're not the only brands I like, but definitely up there on my list.

I'm absolutely drooling over the Ring Bling Day Dreamer Totes by Juicy Couture:







and the Scottie Day Dreamer Totes by JC also:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3112474

What's your favorite designer/brand and which purse are you wanting to buy next?


----------



## internetchick (Jul 24, 2010)

I actually don't consider Coach high end. I love them, but they considered more entry level designer and not premier designer like Chanel, Gucci, and Louis Vuitton.

I love Coach, Hayden-Harnett, and Linea Pelle. I own bags from all three. I would love to get a classic Chanel Jumbo Flap, and I would like to get a Louis Vuitton Speedy. From Dior I would love a Gaucho, from Givenchy a Nightingale, and maybe a Prada Cervo Hobo.


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 24, 2010)

Definitely Chanel, Dior, Juicy couture, and selected LV and valentino


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jul 24, 2010)

my cheaper ends is Baby phat, and jessica simpson bags plus i have actually have bought just random bags that had no name

my high end faves...LV and love love love Chanel!!


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 24, 2010)

That I can afford: Aldo, Bebe, Guess, Jessica Simpson, Coach

Like and can hopefully someday afford: Chanel, Dior, LV, Prada


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2010)

Kipling, Lancaster, and there's one bag from Lancel i dream of having, although it's really too expensive.

I'm not such a fan of Chanel, i wanted that famous little bag with a chain handle until i saw the price, i think it's 5 digit. Ouch !!


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine is the bag my mother got me its from CATO collection..unique patterns


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2010)

belive it or not yakpak makes really cute purses, it depends on the style you're into. if you want designer I would go for chanel, but there are cute affordable ones like Hype or even Liz Claibourne has some cute bags.


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha, Minka, like you I have been saving up for the Scottie Bling tote. My favorite brands are Juicy Couture, Dooney and Bourke and Coach.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

That black JC bag is really cute! I'm not really a bag freak. I have a few purses with no names bought at various department stores. $211.72 CDN, OUCH!


----------



## amylee192010 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love LV and Prada...they are gorgeous and good quality.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 14, 2010)

lower end...vera bradley

designer...coach, louis vuitton(my favorite), balenciaga, kate spade, rebecca minkoff, hermes (birkins / kells only), gucci, valentino, and i do like juicy couture daydreamers but feel they are way to young looking for someone in her late 20s so i wont buy one, prada....basically any and all designer bags.


----------



## tishat (Dec 16, 2010)

I love my Tâ€™Angella handbag.This bag just make it so easy to bring my book. The fact that the book case is attached means that I have enough space in the other compartments for my wallets,etc. and I don't need to carry the book in my hand or in a separate book case. I don't ike to carry things in my hands.
I always have a book with me so this handbag is a must-have.


----------



## macuseringa (May 8, 2011)

I only have one measly LV purse. I have several Coach purses which I love. Here where I live we have a Coach outlet so it makes it a little more affordable.


----------



## georgie lee (May 10, 2011)

I have many handbags, and most of them have no brand or not famous brand, some of them are prara, christian louboutin, lv and so on.


----------



## amira (May 10, 2011)

I like Chanel Purse because of its simplicity and style though it is quite pricey.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2011)

I love Alexander Wang! I currently (only) have the Eniko Gunny Sac, but I really want a Rocco bag too. Don't see myself buying it anytime soon though, I'm currently somewhat broke.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 22, 2013)

Wildcraft and Peperone are my favourite brands for handbags. Recently I have purchased two handbags of these brands one of Wildcraft and another one of Peperone brand. I have got the best results at affordable price and free home delivery.


----------



## lolaB (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a weakness for Balenciaga. I'm planning my next purchase very soon...I need some giant RGHW in my life. I also like Rebecca Minkoff and Alexander Wang.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 22, 2013)

I love Fossil, Vera Bradley, &amp; Coach!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Frye. Marc by Marc Jacobs, Chloe and Cole Haan, pretty much in that order.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2013)

Marc by Marc Jacobs, Chanel, and Urban Expressions *since they are all vegan and they have great fringe bags in every color!*


----------



## jyoti (Feb 25, 2013)

Chanel, Dior, Done by None and Baggit


----------



## Sabine412 (Feb 25, 2013)

Are y'all forgetting Fendi?!  My black pebble leather chameleon bag is my baby.  I even named her Fiametta!  I also have a vintage one passed down from my mom, and a little leopard print and red leather trim evening bag sized one.  They're my fave!


----------



## Stelawn (Mar 1, 2013)

Brands like Guess, Coach are ok with me as i can afford that only ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gw3ndolyn (May 6, 2013)

My favourite bags that I can afford are: Marc by Marc Jacobs, Tory Burch (usually the clutches), Michael Kors (usually the totes)

Now, onto the ones that I can't afford but hopefully will be able to afford in the future: Chanel, Prada, Marc Jacobs, Valentino


----------



## axya (Jun 19, 2013)

Kate Spade, if I can ever afford it.


----------



## SassyJen (Jul 21, 2013)

Dooney and Bourke is my fave with Coach a close 2nd place


----------



## PsyDivaES (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a bit of a handbag buying "problem"  My favorites however, are my Bracher Emden's (the originals, not that horrible BE2 crap they were peddling on HSN). They have beautiful designs, top notch craftsmanship and they do bespoke work as well, which is awesome!. The down side is that some of my bags are so pretty I almost don't want to use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alwaysrennie (Jul 27, 2013)

TORY BURCH! My absolute favorites just because of it's classy/simple features. I also love Rebecca Minkoff though if I want something that's more fun and has more hardware to it (chain straps). 


 ​


----------



## DeSha (Nov 4, 2013)

Coach Dooney Tignanello some Nine West


----------



## teenyfish (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been loving Kate Spade recently and their surprise sales are AMAZING.


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 4, 2013)

Coach, Vera Bradley and Kate Spade Dream bags: Louis Vuitton , Prada and HermÃ¨s Birkin I don't do fake bags or knock offs


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 4, 2013)

My boyfriend got me the Michael Kors Macbook Tote for our anniversary so I would be able to carry around my MacBook, iPad etc, and I love it so so so much!

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Macbook-174-Tote-TECH-ACCESSORIES/prod15130009_cat48601_cat8501_/?index=97&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat48601&amp;isEditorial=false


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 4, 2013)

> My boyfriend got me the Michael Kors Macbook Tote for our anniversary so I would be able to carry around my MacBook, iPad etc, and I love it so so so much! http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Macbook-174-Tote-TECH-ACCESSORIES/prod15130009_cat48601_cat8501_/?index=97&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat48601&amp;isEditorial=false


 Love Michael Kors. I got a great deal on an MK iPad case from Macy's


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 11, 2014)

I have had my Jimmy Choo one for over 10 years. It hasn't turned or anything. An authentic designer purse is worth it because in the end, it lasts longer. When you consider the investment and how long it lasts, you are actually saving money more so than spending more.

I love Versace and Fendi's designs and also love Guess purses too.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm a fan of the classic quilted leather Chanels...only in my dreams! But I do love Prada's briefcases!


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 15, 2014)

Your latest post showing Kate in the Mouret dress â€“ that bag she carries looks nothing like the Mulberry Polly push lock your illustration shows â€“ the one she carries is much better looking â€“ what is it, please?


----------



## mellivi (Jan 15, 2014)

I adore all of Fossil's stuff.  &amp; I always find myself daydreaming about owning Alexander Wang, Louis Vuitton, and Chanel.


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love my Coach and Deux Lux bags!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 16, 2014)

I love the look of coach and Gucci and Chanel, however I am a big fan of having items not everyone else has. I love the German brand "Zwei" as well because it's from my home town, as Luxe De Ville because these are retro inspired.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 18, 2014)

- *Obey's* purses from their old collections are great.
- *Banned* has some really awesome purses
- *Sourpuss* purses can be awesome! I just got this one: *http://www.shopplasticland.com/fashion/p/P31014400.html?utm_source=google_pla&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=cse&amp;gclid=CLeug6D6iLwCFStnOgodwlMAlA*

-*Iron Fist*'s Skeleton Clutch is super fun!
- *Lux De Ville* has Purses that are to die for! They go with any sexy retro dress!


----------



## gexton71 (Jan 22, 2014)

I really like Agnes - they are stylish, comfortable to carry, and seem indestructible (although I wouldn't want to try!). Another favorite right now is my Ri2K bag, which is the perfect size for me, and simply designed, with just enough detail to make it interesting. Because it is my only one, I can't really comment on the brand in general, but I am curious.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 22, 2014)

My favorites are marc by marc jacobs, rebecca minkoff and coach. I recommend that you all take a look at the new coach stuff, it's very nice and unlike what you think of when you think of coach! In the past year or so I have loved so many of their pieces, they're classic and will not go out of style!

When I have more money, I would love the classic quilted Chanel purse.


----------



## PhoebeMom (Feb 15, 2014)

I would have to say Coach has been my favorite since 2005 when I realized their was a Coach Outlet 10 minutes away.  I love the amazing leather and quality!!


----------



## PhoebeMom (Feb 15, 2014)

> My favorites are marc by marc jacobs, rebecca minkoff and coach. I recommend that you all take a look at the new coach stuff, it's very nice and unlike what you think of when you think of coach! In the past year or so I have loved so many of their pieces, they're classic and will not go out of style! When I have more money, I would love the classic quilted Chanel purse.


 I would have to agree about Coach's newer styles. I personally love the Madsion line. The Phoebe is my all time favorite bag!


----------



## SassySwag (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually love jessica simpsons handbags. But if I had the money I would definitely get Chanel.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Feb 26, 2014)

Marc by marc jacobs, coach, and Rebecca minkoff!


----------



## beautycurator (Feb 26, 2014)

Kate Spade! And I'm really into Michael Kors bags lately as well.

For a little bit lower-end, I love Fossil bags. Perfect for everyday use and a bit more understated.


----------

